# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Faik Konica

## denku

Faik Konica
Malli i atdheut (proze)



Malli i atdheut 


Kur vete njeriu, i lire e i vetem, larg atdheut - viset e reja, ndryshimi i zakoneve, embelsia e udhetimit e nje mije gjera qe vihen re nder popuj te huaj, te gjitha keto ta pergezojne zemren e te bejne jo te harosh Shqiperine, po te mos te veje tek ajo aq dendur mendja. Me tutje, si ngopen syte se pari ndryshime, gazi shuhet pak nga pak. S`di c`te mungon, s`di se c`te duhet. Nje hije trishtimi ta mbulon fytyren; e, pike se pari here-here, mbastaj me dendur e me ne fund shpesh e pothuaj kurdo e kudo, kujtimi i prinderve, i miqve e shokeve, kujtimi i dheut ku u lindem e u rritem, ku qajtem foshnja e ku lozem djelm, kujtimi i atyre maleve larg te cileve nuk rron dot mire nje shqiptar, kujtimi i kombit, qe, me gjithe ca te liga qe ka, eshte kombi yne, e me teper kujtimi e deshira e etja e gjuhes sone ta shtrengojne e ta derrmojne me te vertete zemren. Ah, malli i Shqiperise, malli i atdheut te dashur, i shenjte mall e dashuri e shenjte, kush eshte ai shqiptar qe s`e ka pasur ne dhe te huaj! Duhet te jeshe jashte Shqiperise, e te jesh larg, per te kuptuar se c`force e c`bukuri te embel ka per veshet kjo fjale: Shqiperi! Ajo me e zbrazura leter, ajo fjala me e vogel,na sjell, kur vjen nga Shqiperia, nje gaz te parrefyeshem, se na sjell si nje cope te atdheut...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## denku

Vjershë 


Ka vite 
vjershë 
që shpirti im ka vjeshtë
mal i lodhur
Kot,
s' bëzanë
edhe në zemër t' i biesh

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## denku

Sot është e shtunë... 

Sot është e shtunë...
Për mua dhe për ty
Për të gjithë.
Për të gjithë ata 
Që patën diçka në tokë.
Sot është e shtunë
Edhe për ata që janë mërzitur
Për ata që nuk dijnë të jetojnë.
Është e shtunë edhe për ata
Që nuk janë më.
Sot është e shtunë
Për kuajt që tërheqin karrocat në errësirë
Për lodrat që u luajtën
Dhe për vendet bosh në sallat e lavdisë.
Sot është e shtunë
Edhe për ata që nuk e dijnë këtë gjë
Që vuajnë e s' janë të lumtur.
Vetëm sot është e shtunë,
E dëgjova në rrugë
Në derën e spitalit.
Sot është e shtunë
Edhe sikur askush të mos e kujtojë...
Jo vetëm sepse unë sot jam mërzitur,
Por për madhështinë e një dite
Që veshi mbi vete pelerinën e vjetër të botës.
Është e shtunë
Sepse nuk ekziston asnjë ditë tjetër
Si kjo e sotmja
Dhe dikush mund të thotë
Se asnjëherë nuk ka qenë e shtunë,
Se asnjëherë, asnjë ditë
Nuk ka shpënë buzë greminës kuptimin e madh
Jetën e madhe përpara një bluze
Të thjeshtë dite 
Siç është dita e shtunë.
Ditë e shtunë sot
Që u përsërit aq shumë
Mbi atë çka bënë ata që nuk jetojnë sot
Me lehtësinë e atyre që jetojnë
Të mbështjellë nga e shtuna
Që si letër karamelesh
Bie mbi butësinë e vjetër.
Sot e shtuna bie mbi kërcënimin e vjetër
Dhe thuhet nga të gjitha buzët kudo
Edhe atje ku dita është ngatërruar me një tjetër
Edhe atje ku dashuria është është zëvendësuar me një tjetër.
Kudo sot e shtuna përkëdheli plagët dhe buzëqeshi
Për t' ua bërë më njerëzore,
Për t' ua larguar sadopak nga pesha e kohës,
Që e veshur me hijen dhe dritën e një të shtune
Ndaloi lozonjare dhe tha:
Sot është e shtunë
Kur filluam të kuptojmë
Se vetëm në botën tonë është diçka
Të rrish pak më shumë në të ftohtë
Për të larguar diku drejt pafundësisë
Nyjen e vërtetë,
Që lëkundet me përkdheli
Brenda thellë së shtunës
Që duket se nuk do të ndërrohet me asnjë ditë tjetër.
Sot është e shtunë
Për të vetmen thjeshtësi dhe mendim
Për të vetmen kënaqësi dhe trishtim
Për të bërë një hap
Në botën e vogël të njerëzve.

Ndoshta duhej ta postoja te shtunen,por ja qe mu duk se sot eshte e shtune!

----------


## Dita

Kisha qe ne shkolle te mesme qe nuk e kisha lexuar "Malli i Atdheut"!

Te falenderoj Denku. Eshte prekes!

Pershendetje!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ChuChu

1. Nje ambasade e Zulluve ne Paris 

Zullulandi, sic e dini, eshte nje vend ne Afrike te Lindjes. Njerezit qe rrojne atje, zullute, jane neger te medhenj dhe te forte, te eger dhe te terbuar, gjakpires me fame,qe nga Tunuzi dhe gjer ne Transval. Rrota e Fatit, e cila beri te lire aq popuj qe nuk e meritojin,u zgjoi edhe zulluve oreksin per veteqeverim. Dhe ashtu, nje dite vere,na zbriti ne Paris nje neger,i ngarkuarar nga bashkevendesit me misionin qe te punoje per lirine e Zu1lulandit. Ky njeri, i quajtur Denizullu-Serpe, kish udhetuar ne Afrike te Veriut, dhe kish qene ca kohe sherbetor i Dervisheve te Sudanit. ku, prej atrimit te sklleveve inglize dhe frengj te zene qe ne kore te Gordonit, kish mesuar ,mjaft fjale nga te dy gjuhet e tyre. Si u prishne Dervishet ne Khartun dhe ne On1dulman, Denizullu-Serpia u ,kthye ne Zu1luland, ku menjehere fitoi s'dihet se si dhe pse, nje emer te madh si diplomat dhe njeri i ditur. Po keto jane misteret e Afrikes 
Ne Paris, Denizulu-Serpia u be per pak koke lodra ,e qarqeve politike; se njerezit me serioze kane nevoje te clodhin mendjen me ta1lje; dhe kur nje grup diplomatesh, te merzitur nga puna e rende, dojin te zbaviteshin pak, dergojin dhe therrisjin Denizu1lu-Serpen. Ky vinte me nje kryelartesi te madhe, dhe te nesermen gatite nje raport per suksesin e tij. Pasi ndenji ca muaj ne Paris, Denizu1lu-Serpia de-shi te shkoje edhe pak dite ne London; dhe para se te niset, e lajmeroi ministrin freng te puneve te Jashtme 
me kete bilete. 
Ekselam Mossio Minister, 
Moi Ambassador par Zoulouland vouloir fer voiyaj Londr pour endepandans Zoulouland, e moi etre certen sukse epatan  e moi pendan absans ramplasse moi kom ambassadriss la interess de moi Fanchon, e moi' prie vou aksepte salutassian de moi. 
DENIZULLU-SERPE, Ambasador'par Zoulouland 
Ekselas zoteni Minister 
Une. ambasador Zululand desha bej udhetim Londer per pavaresi Zululand e une jam sigyrte sukses shkelqyeshem e une gjate mungese caktoj zevendese. si ambasadoreshe ime Fasho. e une Iutem ju pranon pershendetjet e mia. Denizulu -Serp Ambasador Zuzuland.
Ministri rne sekretarin e tij u grisne se qeshuri. Ministri i porositi sekretarit te mos beje ndonje pergjigje, po ky, posa gjeti nje rast, shkruajti fshehtazi kete bilete: 
A Son Excellence Monsieur l'Ambassadeur du Zoulouland. Monsieur l'Ambassadeur, 
Je ne manquerai pas de remettre votre note a M. le Ministre des Affaires Etrangeres, mon chef, en ce mo- ment-ci absent. En attendant, permettez-moi, Monsieur l'Ambassadeur, de vous faire des compliments sur I'ele- gance de 'votre ;style francais, qui revele, en meme temps" quJune connaissance approfondie de notre grammaire, 1tn sentiment tres fin des subtilites de notre langue: 'votre maniere d'ecrire est un modele accompli de ce qu'on a apelle l'ecriture artistee. 
.Si Votre Excellence le permet, j'inviterai un de ces jours, Mlle Fanchon a souper au Moulin Rouge. 
Veuillez agreer, Monsieur I' Ambassadeur, I'assurance de ma haute consideration. 
Denizulu -Serp Ambasador Zuzuland.Pour le Ministre des Affaires DOPUNT, chef du cabinet Shkelqesise se tij zotit Ambasador te Zuzulandit. Zoti ambasador 
Nuk do te le pa ia dorezuar noten tuaj zotit minister te puneve te Jashtme shefit tim, qe tani nuk ndodhet ketu. Nderkaq, me lejoni,zoti ambasador,komplimentet e mia per elegancen stilistikete te frengjishtes tuaj,cka zbulon krahas nje njohje te thelle te gramatikes sone edhe nje ndjenje shume te holle per  imtesite te gjuhes tone; menyra e juaj e te shkruarit eshte nje gjedhe e perkryer e asaj qe quhet shkrim artistik. Po te me lejoje shkelqesia Juaj, keto dite une do te ftoj zonjushen Fasho per nje dreke ne Mule Ruzhe. Pranoni, ju lutem, zoti Ambasador, sigurimet  e konsiderates time me te lart. per Ministrin e puneve te Jashtme Dopun -shef i Kabinetit. 
I kenaqur dhe kryelarte nga pergjigjja qe mori, Denizullu-Serpia shkoi ne London, dhe me te zbritur ne hotel, dergoi kete leter ne Downing Street : 
To Sir Praim Minister ov Ingland. 
Sir Praim Minister, 
Me is de ambasado'f ov Zululand, and me come hir in London for ask you independens Znlnland, and me tell yon consequens veri bad if yon not giv independens to we, and dink it over, Sir Praim Minister, becoz situashn am serios, so yon dink weU, and me is lover ov peas, so 
me remain wid respekct, 
DENIZULLU-SERPE Ambassador from Zululand to Paris.
Zoti Kryeminister 
Une ambasadori i Zululandit kam ardhur ketu per Londre per te kerkuare nga ju pavaresine e Zululandit, dhe ja ku po jua them, o Zot, po nuk na dhate ne pavaresi, punet do vene keq e keq dhe mendoni mire, e ta dini se une e dua shume paqen, pra mbetemime respekt, 
Deni Zulu -Serp Ambasadori nga Zululandi ne Paris
Kryeministrit i qeshi pak buza kur e kendoi noten e Denizullu-Serpes, edhe thirri sekretarin e vecante- te tij, lordin Eduard Merrytune. Lord Eduard, i tha, ja nje cope prozete bukur; Juve qe ju pelqen stili i gdhendur, do t'ju kenaqe shume: si ta kendoni, bejini. pergjigjjen qe Guverna e Madheshtise Tij do ta keqyre me miresi kerkesen e zulluve. Lord Edwarrdi mori karten, u fal edhe doli. Lord Eduardi ish njeri shume serioz, po kish edhe sense of humor, dhe i pelqente shakaja. Drejtori j librarise botonjese «Murray>- ish-miku i tij dhe kerkonte qe ,prej kohe nje editor te zotin Per nje edicjon kritik,e te veprave te shkronjesit Walter Pater, i cili eshte me i madhi stilist i gjuhes -lnglize ne kohet moderne.Lord Edwardi zuri telefonin dhe lajmeroi, me nje ze te rende, drejtorin e shtepise "Murray". qe nje kritik, tani i panjohur, i quajtur Denizullu-Serpe, ekspert ne tere ,hol1esite e gjuhes inglize me gjithe emrin ekzotik te tij, ish njeriu i rralle i kerkuar prej aq kohe 'per te edituar veprat e Walter Paterit. Pastaj mori penden dhe shkruajti kete bilete : 
Sir , 
I am instructed by the Prime Minister to acknowledge the receipt of your letter, and to assure you that His Majstty's Government will give your request the most careful consideration. 
I remain, Sir, yours respectfully, 
EDWARD MERRYTUNE 
Private Secretary to the Prime  Minister. 
Zoteri, 
Jam i udhezuar nga kryeministri, t'ju bej te ditur per marrjen e letres suaj, dhe t'ju siguroj qe Qeveria e Madherise se Tij, do t'i kushtoje kerkeses suaj vemendjen me te plote. Mbetem, zoteri, i juaji me respekt 
Eduard Merrytyne Sekretari Personal i Kryeministrit per Denizulu -Serpe, Esq.
Te nesermen, ambasadori i Zulluve e kendoi me gezim letren e lord Edwardit, gezim i cili u shtua gjer ne brohori,kur hapi kete letre te dyte: 
MURRAY AND co. PUBLISHERS 
Sir, 
We have it on good authority that you are a refined and scholarly though unknown critic, and a passionate student of Walter Pater's writings. It so happens that We have been planning for some time to issue a critical edition of the great English essayist's complete works. Would you eventually consider an offer to undertake that edition? Awaiting with impatience an answer, we remain, Sir, Yours sincerely, 
MURRAY AND CO. To Denizu1iu-Serpe, Esq 
Murray dhe Ko, Botues Zoteri 
Kemi te dhena qe ju jeni nje kritik i zoti zgjedhur e i shkolluar, nobnese i panjohur, si dhe nje studiues i apasionuar t shkrimeve te Uolter Pejterit. Ne kemi bere  plan qe pas nje fare kohe te bejme nje botim kritik te veprave te plota te eseistit te madh Anglez. Mund ta mermi, ne konsiderate, oferten tone per tu marre me nje botim te tille? Duke pritur me padurim nje pergjigje, mbetemi sinqerisht tuajet, zoteri, 
Murray dhe Ko Denizulu-Serpet, Esh
Si vershelleu dhe kerceu dhe kendoi dhe u hodh, ambasadori i ra ziles edhe thiri sherbetorin e hotelit.
- A e di, i tha, kush eshte dhe ku ri Walter Pateri ? 
-Jo, zot, s'di, po do te shkoj ta gjej emrin e tij ne libra te telefonit. 
-Mire. Mos me bej te pres shume. Dhe ndenji ne tryeze, edhe shkruajti nje raport te gjate ne Zulluland, e bashke me raportin dergoi edhe nga nje kopje te letrave qe kish marre. 
                                          *                *                   *
Kur arrijtin ne Zulluland, dy muaj pastaj, raportet ng,a Londoni dhe nga Parisi, nje vale gezimi shkoi anemban te popullit, dhe kreret e partive vendosne te therresin n.ie mbledhje te madhe per te biseduar e per te kremtuar lajmet me rendesi nga kryeqytetet e Inglise dhe te Frances. 
Diten e caktuar, nisne, nga brigjet dhe nga fushat, te rrejdhin togje-togje negre me bandiera, duke kenduar kenge kombetare. Keto, per nje njeri qe dinte burimin e tyre, ishin fare te papritura ne kuptim te ri qe u kishin dhene Zullute. Ne acaz kengesh per te pire a per te qeshur, Zu1lute e gjore kishin ujdisur fjale patriotike dhe luftare, fjale si te cuditura nga ky afrim. Mbledhja do te mbahej ne nje shesh te madh, te shtruar nga natyra me nje bar te dendur dhe te shkurter. Nje grup u qas duke kenduar me enthusiazme te madhe: Come, Josephine, in my flying machine)
Me sy te zgurdulluar dhe me cape madheshtore, kendonjesit arrijtin: 
Hop-hop, me pallen te zhveshur !
(Up-uP, a little bit higher!    Lart-lart nje cike me lart
Fesh, bam, me dyfek te ndezur ! 
(Oh, my! the moon is in fire!  O Zot hena ka mare flake
Nje grup i dyte vazhdoi me nje kenge patriotike mi avazin Can-t you see I am a baby Luftaret e entuziasur po e mbushjin sheshin. Nje grup tjater u sul duke kenduar per lirine e atdheut mi 
Adede, 
T'es bene! 
J'aime tes gros nichons, 
Folichons! 
T'es ronde, 
T'es blonde, etc.
Nje tjater grup 'prape, ia mbushi nje kenge per sulmin e trimave ne lufte, mi avazin A mysteriousTag. I ulur mbe nje shpelle, rrinte menjane nje neger i ardhur ne shesh nga te paret. Ish njeri mesatar, me afer te pesedhjetave sesa te dyzetave. I stervitur ne nje kolegj protestant ne Cape-Town, kish mesuar letrat e bukura klasike dhe moderne, kish udhetuar ne Evrope, dhe, autodidakt i palodhur, e quante veten nje student dhekendonte perdite libra te thelle, ,sado qe kish arrijtur ne 
prag te pleqerise me nje kulture te rralle. Kish nje fjale gjithnje ne buzet: «Vetem gjysme te mesuarlt, -thosh, kujtojneSe i kane mharuar mesimet" Ky neger i cuditshem, i quajtur Plug, ish krijonjesi i vertete i levizjes"kombetare ne Zululand; kete fakt e dijin te gjithe, po shumica e mohonin e ,duke hedhur emra negresh te tjere te dale me perpara me'ate mendim ne Zulluland: Po Plugu vete interesohej pak te fama, sa pertonte edhe tu j ape"te kuptojne" negerve ndryshimin me theme te nje levizjeje qe kishin perpjekur zullunjte e tjere te nisnin me perpara:e tija,levizje sistematike,idealiste edhe krijonjese,per te kthyer zullute nga nje turme te pergjakur ne nje komb me dinjitet,dhe me balance  :mace e verdhe: e tyret,levizje kur-te-me-teket,dhe levizje tribale per te mbrojtur tribune e zulluve nga tribu te tjera Afrikane.. 
Plugu kur ish ne Evrope,kish mire se c'me-ndim ushqen bota e qyteteruar per zullute; shume here i trdnditej shpirti kur kendonte a degjonte gjykime, dhe jave me radhe i mbetej si nje gjemb i brendshem, qe e shponte, i dhembte e i nxirte gjumin.Dhe qe ne djaleri kish vendosur nje veper te madhe: ta beje Zullulandin" nje vend te bashkuar, 'e lire,te qyteteruar e me 
nder.Besnik te vetvetja ju vu punes dhe asnje pengim asnje lodhje
se kish mbajtur nga
vija e pareshenua. Po ku kish enderruar te dale dhe ku doli! Avazet -patriotike qe degjonte e deshperojin, si nje simboI i 
shkalles kulturale te zulluve,po s'rrefente ndonje shenje 
merzie ne fytyre: 
Nje grup i madh po afrohej tani me kengen. me te zjarte te Zullulandit, 'kenge ne avaz te " Love a lassie, a bonny,bonny lasie.


" Ne jemi trima, 
Edhe dalim nga vrima 
Zeri i Zullulandit kur na therret!
: 


Jemi luftetare pa frike. 
Me shigjet' ose me thike 
Dora jon' e forte, vret! 
Kjo ish si Marsejeza e Zulluve; dhe kur e degjonte, turrna ndizej dhe egersohej nga entuziazma. Edhe grupet qe kishin ardhur me pare ne shesh u bashkuan ahere me ata qe afroheshin, dhe te gjithe me nje ze nisne prape: 
Ne jemi trima...
Plugu degjonte duke heshtur dhe me nje hije tri-shtimi te fshehur. C'fat i cuditshem per kete kenge! A i shkonte kurre ne mendje Lander-it se kenga e tij do te entuziaste nje dite tere nje populI, do shpinte ushtare ne lufte dhe do te fitonte beteja ? Plugu kish enderruar per zullute nonje kenge Madheshtore, te shkruar me porosi prej nonje muzikanti te madh, ndofta nga De- bussy-u a nga Richard Strauss -i. Po negrit s'i kishin vene veshin : dhe kishin pelqyer te adaptojne kenge inglize dhe frenge, te 'prura nga zullunj te vajtur si qymyrxhinj ne vapore nga Durban-i dhe nga Cape Town-i ne Liverpool e ne Marseille: Kenge te degjuara nga nafte te dehur a nga kurva zhurmonjese ne ca kafene te 'erreta te limaneve. Po c'faj te kane kenget, kur jane te -=zonjat te bejne mrekulline e mrekullive: te zgjojne entusiazmen luftare? Ndofta, fajin e kish ai, jo negrit e tjere. Zulluve u pelqen Adela, -T'es belle pse t'i shtrengosh te gjoret te degjojn me zor Simfonine Heroike te Beethovenit? Sicilido shijen e tij,mejtoi Plugu duke psheretitur pa dyshim shija e zulluve te mi eshte pake ulur, po fund 'i fundit, nuk jemi neger? 
Keto mejtoi     Plugu, kur u be nje heshtje e pergjithshme: Dy grupe vijin  me madheshti, duke prure sicilido nga nje Perendi 'prej druri, te dy idhullat qe e 
ndajin Zullulandin ne dy fe te mbedha. Njera perendi ish prej borige,tjetra, prej selvie. Qe te dyja ishin ska- litur ne kercunj te prure ngapyjet e Pa1estines prej va-poresh inglize qe bejne udhen e Suezit gjer ne Afrike te Jugut: Po keto te dy perendi te prera ne nje pyl1 dhe aq te aferm nga natyra e drurit, u dukeshin Zulluve fa-re te ndryshme dhe kishin shume here shkatketuar zenka dhe derdhje gjaku. 
Si i vendosne idhullat me nje respekt te madh, u, ngrit nje plak edhe e deklaroi mbledhjen te hapur. 
Mbledhja e sotme, zoterinj, (tha Plaku), eshte nje dite gezimi dhe lavdie, qe do te mbetet e paharuar ne histori te Zullulandit. Dy mbreteri te medha, Franca dhe Inglia, na nderojne dhe na duan. Ne paste dyshime nonje prej jush, do t'i hiqen kur t'i shtrojme perpara dokumentat. 
Dhe, me te thene ,keto, thirri nje djale, i cili kish luftuar kater vjet si ushtar i kolonive neper fushat e Champagnes dhe kish mesuar pake te kendoje. Djali leciti me pare bileten e sekretarit te ministrit te Puneve teJashtme te Fran :macoku gri: es, Dupont ,dhe si e leciti frengjisht, e perktheu edhe ne ,gjuhe te Zulluve. Menjehere u shkeput nje furtune brohorie: ca ulerijin, ca kendojin, ca kercejin duke perpjekur duart. 
Kur pushoi pakez entuziazma, negri gjuheshume kendoi dhe pastaj zulluloi letrat e lordit Edward Mertytune edhe te shtepise  botonjese «Murray>>.Ketu u ngritne te gjithe ne kembe edhe nisne, duke perpjekur duart me ritme, nje valle rreth e rrotull te dy 'perendive prej druri; pastaj, ne kulm te dehjes patriotike, luftaret zhveshne pallat, dhe te percjellur nga te qeluarit e matur te nja pesedhjete cekaneve mbi tepsi prej bakeri, ia mbushne te gjithe kenges madheshtore: 
, I love a lassie:
N e jemi trima. 
Edhe dalim nga vrima etj. 
Vetem nje njeri rinte pa levizur, me syte te mbyl1ur, edhe krye ulur. Na duket (i britne, me nje ze nje grup negrish) se nuk je i kenaqur- Eshte tradhesi sokollitne ca te tjere. -Le te jape shpjegime, le te flase  thirrri  nje tok negrish i trete" 
Dhe Plugu (se ai ish) ngriti doren e djathte qete kerkoje heshtje: "Nuk mohoj aspak, -tha, - qe S'jam  i kenaqur ...Nje vale zemerimi murmuriti anembane te turmes, po s'do1i nonje ze kundershtimi. «Jo vetem s'jam i kenaqur, po jam i helmuar, i plagosur ne thellesi te zemres. Po te merrnit vesh kuptimin e vertete te letrave, do te derdhjit lot deshperimi, ne vend qe te kecejit valle pergjigjja e Frengut eshte nje tallje sheshit. Ajo e diplomatit ingliz, s'ka nonje rendesi fare: eshte nje nga pergjigjet e zakonmshme qe governa e Londanit i dergon cdo letre, nga cdo ane qe ne vafte. Sa per ate te botonjesit «Mucray», ajo shtepi e degjuar eshte, pa dyshim, viktime e nje shakaje. Hiqni dore, se do te beheni lodra e botes. Ta dini se ne,- ne sy te Evropes se qyteteruar., jemi neger, dhe asgje,me teper; ca na shajne, ca na perqeshin, ca te pakeve u vjen keq, po te gjithe na perbuzin e na kane per te poshter. Hiqni dore, ju them, se u beme palacot e dheut. Heshtni, shtrohuni, bashkohuni, punoni, mos u zeni besen raporteve qe thohe gjera te mira 'per ne, dhe mbase nje dite dalim te "ritur perpara botes, udha qe shpie ne nder, ne liri e ne shpetim, nuk eshte e shtruar me lule, po me ferra; ai qe arrin ne kulm, arrin i grisur, i pergjakur, i dersitur, i lodhur; dhe trendafilat, dafinat, ujet e ftohte, lendina 'ku eshte mire dhe embel te shtrihet, te gjitha keto i gjen ne kulm vetem, dhe atje shume here as qe i gezon dot, se bie i vdekur nga te lodhurit, po me vetedijen qe j hapi nje udhe te re Popullit. Ne, vellezer, jemi neger te varfer, pa nonje rendesi fare; mos dehuni me moskuptime, mos degjoni njerez te ceket, njerez aq te paditur 
sa ju, me te paditur se ju ndofta, te cilet kane vetem nje guxim barbar dhe te verber qe i shtyn te futen kudo, ne mes te talljes se pergjithshme. Behuni burra! Rrembeni kazmat! Puna eshte me e larte se trimeria, kazma me fisnike se palla. Dhe permi te gjitha, heshtni! Jo fjale, por kazmen. Jo mbledhje, po kazmen. Jo misione, po kazmen. Dhe parmenden, dhe draprin, dhe shoshen, dhe furren. Po mjaft levdime. E kam zemren aq te mbushur me lot, sa s'qaj dot. Dhe me ne fund, aq di, aq them; Jini te lire te beni si te doni. Mbaroi dhe ndenji. Nje heshtje mbreteroi pak caste. Pastaj vershellime, sharje ,krisme nga cdo ane. Ca neger tregojin grushtin. Ca kerkojin qe t'i heqe fjalet dhe te lipe ndjese; ne mos ta zene me gure. Dhjete oratore nisne te flasin menjehere. Ca te tjere prape fil1uan kengen luftare: I love a Lassie, dhe pesedhjete cekane qellojin ,me terbim pesedhjete tepsi. Nje neger i madh doli ne mes edhe nisi nje valle te cuditshme, duke u kerrusur, ne menyre qe te imitonte nje miserok te eger. Nga nje cip doli nje ulerime si e nje cakalli. Pa humbur  kohe, nje tjater perngjau  zerin e nje asllani. Nga cdo ane nisne te imitojne giithe kafshet e pyjeve te 'Afrilkes. Gjashte mije njerez te dehur me nje fryme marzie negre, levizjin duar e kembe dhe jipin ze te gjithe pernjeherjesh. 
Tri ore vazhdoi kjo krize. Me ne fund, dy pleq muarrne te dy idhullat ne dore edhe u be nje heshtje e madhe. Perendite, thane pleqte," jane te kenaqura nga patriotizma juaj, dhe tere Evropa do te cuditet me ndjenjat fisnike ; me rregullen, qetesine, kuptimin dhe qyteterine tuaj. Tani (vazhduan !pleqte duke folur bashkerisht) ju propozojme te dergohet nje falenderje Inglise edhe Frances, qe na bene shoke dhe miq, edhe nje falenderim te diturve te Inglise qe na nderuan duke kerkuar drite dhe mesim nga ambasadori yne. Nje rrufe doretrokitjesh e priti kete proponim, i cili u votua me nje ze. Plugu psheretiti edhe shtiri nje lot, nje pike, e cila zbriti ngadale  neper faqe e gjer ne qafe, ku u zhduk. Turmes ky lot nuk i shpetoi, dhe nje thirri: Shikoni, nakarin. shikoni zemerligesine! Qan, se triumfi s'eshte per te, eshte per nje tjater, per nje nje te zotin, per nje diplomat, per nje te ditur me themel. 
Si u qetsua perseri turma, u ngrit nje neger i quajtur Zgjebo, i cili kish bere kater vjet, si kafaz ne nje hotel te Palermos edhe dinte pak italisht. Une, tha, proponoj qe te dergojme nje lajmerim miqesie te Mbreti i Abisinise, duke qene se ai eshte i vetmi mbret neger i lire dhe meqe ne oborr te Abisinise ka disa njerez qe dine italisht, te falat tona t'i dergojme ne kete gjuhe. -Kjo ide eshte shume e mire, tha Plugu, dhe mund ta perkrah ~dhe une Po kush do ta shkruaje karten ? 
Une, tha, Zgjebua. 
-Dini mjalf itallsht, sa te beni nje dokument diplomatik? -Di shume bukur. 
-Gezohem,pa me thoni  pak, si do ta nisni? 
Ja keshtu ,tha Zgjebua " Sacramento Re"
-Sacramento re? pyeti Plugu,doni te thoni pa dyshim "Sacra Maesta"
-Jo,thashe dhe do te them "Sacramento Re"Ashtu eshte ne Italishten e mire.
Nje hije deshperimi ngrysi fytyren e plugut.Deshi te flase po iu duk me kot t'i bjere murit me koke.Heshti .Po turma ,e cila s'pelqente fjalet,s'pelqente as heshtjen e Plugut.Shume zera u ngriten nga te gjitha anet  qe i kerkonin mendjen.Po ai nuk u ngrit nga  vendi.Shoke tha nje nga negrit e moshuar,une propozoj qe per mbretin e ABISINISE te shkruaj nje karte Plugu dhe nje tjeter Zgjebua.Pastaj te kendohen
qe te dyja dhe te zgjedhim njeren per te derguar.Te gjithe e perkrahen kete mendim me perjashtim te Plugut i cili u ngrit dhe deklaroi se e dinte shume pak Italishten "sa per te ndare shkrimin e mire nga te keqin ,por jo te shkruante vete"
Po turma e shtrengoi te beje aq sa di.Ashtu u ulne qe te dy,dhe duke pshtetur karten ne peqi shkruan komplimentat e Zullullandit per Negusin e Abisinise.
Fjalet e Plugut ishin keto:
Maesta

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Faik Konica



Ai që është i qytetëruar*


E njihni të gjithë atë që ka parë botë, që është i qytetëruar. Çdo qytet i Shqipërisë e çdo katund sadomos i madh ka të tijën. Njeriu që është i qytetëruar i lag përditë me vaj leshrat, vishet me të ngushta (ca pak të idikura), mban një stap të lehtë në dorë - e shikon sipër-poshtë gjithë botën. Vajzat çuditen, pleqtë shkëndallëzohen, djelmtë i bien prapa, duke thirrur e duke vërshëllyer a duke i hedhur gurë, - mjeshtri i shkollës i qaset të lidhë fjalë. Mendjet e larta merren vesh aq udobisht njëra me tjatrën!  Si vete sot?  Si vini?, - thonë në Evropë! Vërtet, ju kërkoni ndjesë!  Si vini, si shkoni? Si kurdoherë, më pëlcet zemra. Ku rrohet në këtë vend, me këta njerëz që sdinë të vishen, të hanë, të flasin! Ah, Evropa e shkretë! Kur isha në Evropë... Kur ish në Evropë, ish si peshku në ujë. Gjithë shijen, gjithë hollësinë e shoqërisë së qytetëruar i ka thëthitur. I ka parë të gjitha sa janë për të parë e ca të tjera, i njeh të gjithë. Ka folur, ka lidhur miqësi me fytyrat e njohura të Evropës së tërë. 
Po ku ka lindur, në pyeç, ky njeri aq i hollë e aq i çuditshëm? Pa dyshim, do të jetë rritur në Rue de la Paix të Parisit, në Strand të Londonit a në Grahen, të Vjenës. Mos kërko aqë larg...Ka parë ditën në Dardhë, në Mollë, a në breg të Pulës. Eshtë rritur në mes të bajgave të gomarit a të kakardhisë së deles.


*1902*



*Ai që është gati të vdesë për Shqipërinë*


Ndër turinjtë më të dendur të Shqipërisë, duhet vënë re ai që është gati të vesë për kombin.
U kapa me fjalë një ditë, me një njeri kësaj cipe, e ja shkurtimi i të folurit tonë:
Unë - Kur je gati për të vdekur për atdhenë, çpret?
Ai  Serdhi koha.
Unë - Mos prit luftën e madhe. Që të nxehësh zemrat, që ta afrosh ditën e mirë, qite pallën, hidhu bëj një trimëri të shkëlqyer për atdhenë të çuditen bota e të çuditemi të gjithë.
Ai  Serdhi koha.
Unë - Sille, në mos erdhi
Ai  Pa më thua, pse svete të vritesh më parë ti që qenke më trim? A po serdhi as për ty koha?
Unë - Serdhi, e, për mua, sdo të vijë kurrë. E sheh unë srrenj. Sjam trim unë. A shkrova, a thashë kurrë se do të nisem për luftë? Jo! Se nuk është puna ime. Sjam njeri i luftës. Palla ime është penda, atë pallë të dobët kam, me atë përpiqem ti shërbej atdheut. Fiunt scriptores nascuntur heroes. Ti që leve trim, bëje fora një herë jataganin për nder  të Shqipërisë. 
Ai  Serdhi koha. Sot për sot sado trimërira të bëhen do të venë kot. 
Unë - Asgjë svete kot. Trimëria që duket më e panevojshme, po të bëhet me mendje që ti shërbejë atdheut, kot nuk vete. Ja një punë e mirë: Në do, ngjitu në Tour Eiffel (Kullë e Parisit) e hidhu poshtë, të thyhesh në një qind copë. Më par, shkruaj këtë biletë e vëre në taskë: Vras vetem për të provuar se shqiptarit nuk i dhembet jeta. Për fare gjë e vrava veten. Le të kuptojë tani Evropa, me anë të gazetave, se çmund të bëjë shqiptari. Kur të jetë nevoja të vritet, jo për fare gjë, po për Atdhenë.
Ai  Talle me mua.
Unë - Nuk tallem me ty. Në mos do të vrash veten, megjithëse je gati për të vdekur, çap në Shkodër, në Gjakovë, në Berat a në Gjirokastër, e, në mes të pazarit, thirr si tellalli të drejtat e Shqipërisë. Ja një punë e mirë. Çdo ttë bëjnë më të ligë se të të vrasin, punë përë të cilën ti thua se je gati.
Ai  Fjalë, fjalë, serdhi koha, baba!
Unë - Në mos erdhi koha për të vdekur, djalë, erdhi një kohë tjetër: erdhi koha të ngrihesh e ta kapërcesh me vrap pragun e derës sime, se mjaft më çave kokën!


*1898*



*Çipi i palaçove*


Avropa dhe Evropi janë bisedimet e ditës dhe të orës në Shqipëri. Po Evropa spërfillet aspak. Çështë Avropa ose Evropi? Pas besimit të shqiptarëve, është një vend i çuditshëm, larg nga Shqipëria. Që Shqipëria është edhe ajo një pjesë e Avropës ose Evropit  asnjë shqiptari nuk ia qas mendja. Një njeri niset nga Vlora të vejë matanë të kanalit, fjala vjen në Pidochisull  Adriatico, dhe miqtë e tij thonë: Shkoi në Avropë ose shkoi në Evropi. Për të zbuluar përsenë e errët të këtij mendimi, u bëra një pyetje katër njerëzve më të kuptuar që ka Shqipëria dhe më patundërisht të sigurt nga vetja e tyre.
Selim Qeroz-Fodulli më përgjigjet:
Efendëm, çdo vend ku populli mban shapkë dhe ku ska bërë hyqm devlet-i-alie-osmanie-ja, është Avropë.
Napoleoni i Gjirizave më thotë: Tradhtor, tallesh me mëmëdhetarët! Ti e di shumë mirë ku është Avropa, dhe në ke harruar, të ta përmend unë: Avropa njihet tërë ai vend ku venë kapella, ku ka makina shumë, ku burrat skanë trimërinë tonë dhe ku gratë sjanë të ndershme.
O Anaksagoras Uliksi më shkruan: En onomati tu patras tu iu, qe tu ajiu pnevmatos, amin. Ne orthodhoksët besojmë se, atje ku mbaron i panajioteti imon anatoliqi ekslia dhe merr fund kalendari ynë i palajthitur, nis Evropi. Dhila-dhi Evropi është tërë ai vend ku urdhëron Pap dhe kisha latine me protestantët dhe mesonët dhe ku shkon i lajthitur, i cili shkel urdhrin eks anothen dhe i ha 13 ditë hakë Perëndisë. Po më duket, zot, se tallesh, tutesti peripezis. Prosohin, se në Amerikë kemi ton Papa laga Dyztabanin, kampionin e shpifjeve, i cil sprt veç se një shenjë për të nisur nga zanati i tij, Lipon, prosohin!
Gazi Punikua hedh nga goja jargë, një erë të qelbur dhe këto fjalë: Avropa është vendi ku shanë mish të mbajtur në akull, pasta dhe shumë gjëra të tjera, që ne, aziatikët e ndershëm, nuk i përfillim. Mesela, pinë verëra të gënjeshtra të Francës, që skanë aspak erë rrushi. Nëm verë të Negozhdit që ndjehet një orë lart! Nëm raki! Nëm bozë! Atje ku si gjen këto, atje është Avropë.
Dhe me të mbyllur këto bileta, gjej në tryezë një këngëzë që kisha shkruar pak javë më parë në mes dy shakave me ca Vatrane. Këngëza e ka titullin Avropa, Evropi  dhe Evropa, dhe ja ku e shtyp për të zbavitur këndonjësit një minutë:


Lot Avropa, me Evropin
Njëra-tjetrës i hedh topin
Edhe Evropa bën sehir.
Një të shtënAvropa topit:
Nëpër dori shkoi Evropit.
Dhe evropa bën sehir.


Pyet Avropa: Çu bë topi?
-E ke ti!  i thotEvropi.
Dhe Evropa bën sehir.

Hop! Avropa me Evropin
Zihen, goditen për topin.
Dhe Evropa bën sehir.

Bam Avropa, bam Evropi!
Ulërijnë: Ku ishte topi?
Evropa sbën sehir 

Po mbledh dhe në xhep vë topin
Dhe pastaj na rrëmben shkopin,
Dhe as qesh, as do sehir!


*1922*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

*Faik Konica



I urti i malit*


Tre miq, të quajtur Rëmbi, Gjëmbi dhe Shkëmbi, mbarojin së ngrëni. Plloska me verë shkoi nga duar në duar. Rëmbi nisi të dredhë cingare, Gjëmbi mori lahutën, Shkëmbi ia nisi këngës.
Pastaj folën. Për çka mund të flasin tre miq, kur janë të rinj e kur mblidhen bashkë? Për qëllimet, për shpresat e tyre. Rëmbi, që shumë kohë e kish ndër mend të dilte në vise të huaja për fat, Gjëmbi donte të merrte udhën e Stambolli për të zënë punë. Shkëmbit zemra i thosh ta shkojë jetën e tija në mes të arave, të vreshtave e të bagëtive të veta. Çtë mira, çtë liga e prisjin sicilndo në udhë të jetës? Çgëzim, çtrishtime fshihte në gji të vet koha për të ardhur? Të tre miqve u vate mendja tek i Urti i Malit. Dhe Rëmbi, duke ndezur një cingare të re: Pse, tha, svemi të pyesim magjistarin e madh, të na shfaqë fatin tonë?
I Urti i Malit rrinte në mes të një pylli; një vrimë shpelle ish shtëpia e tij. Magjistari me famë skish shok për të kënduar në kohë për të ardhur, dhe dija e tij qaste njerëz nga gjithë anët e Shqipërisë.
Kur vanë të tre miqtë në shpellë, dolli ti presë një plak i çuditshëm: tripëllëmbësh i gjatë, një hundë sa një opingë i ndante tunrinjtë në dy, dhe një mjekër e bardhë porsi bora i briste gjer në dhe e i binte nëpër këmbët; një rrobe e ngjyrë hiri i mbulonte trupin, dhe, në vend të brezit, një gjarpër i shtrëngonte mesin, gjithë jeta e këtij njeriu ishë në sy të tija, dy pishë të ndezira.
I urti i Malit  se ai ish  ua preu fjalän të tre miqve që deshën ti thonë pse erdhën: - E dij pse erdhtë. Hyni
Hyjtin në një odë të skalisur në gur, e të ndritur prej shtatë shandanesh. Shtatë misurë të gjelbër ishin duke zier në mes të odës.
Magjistari mori një stap të verdhë: të shtatë qirinjtë u shuan njëri pas tjatrit, dhe misurët pushuan së zieri. Ahere plaku ra me stap tri herë, e, në fund të odës, si në një teatër kur hapet perdja, u hap një qytet i bukur.
Një qytet i bukur me pallate të larta, me rrugë të gjera, ku vejin e vinin karroca të ndritshme, kuaj të lehtë, zonja me rroba të hijshme, njerëz të gëzuar a të ndrojtur, të nxituar a të ngadalshëm. Dhe pastaj karroca të tjera e kuaj të tjerë, e automobila, e botë në të gjitha anët.
Si e vini re, tha plaku, duhet një zakon i madh për të ecur nëpër këto rrugë pa qenë i shkelur njeriu. Një fshatar i ardhur që pak kohë nga katundi i tij është në rrezik të shtypet në ditë të para. Tani, rruga këtu është pasqyra e jetës: jeta, shoqëria, janë aqë të koklavitura në këto vise, aq të ngatrruara e të errëta, sa duhet një mjeshtri e madhe për të ecur, dhe kush sështë i mësuar me këto zakone, shpejt shtypet. Mos kujtoni se tregtia, punët etj, bëhen në ato vise me atë mënyrë të kulluar që bëhen në Shqipëri! Jo Aty, tregtia është një shkencë, punët janë një sërë luftash të ashpra e të pamëshirshme. Që të fitosh me të vërtetë, duhet me një mënyrë të jesh një dijetar e një ushtar bashkë. Jeta, aty është një luftë, thashë . dhe në luftë, o djem, ka mundës, vërtetë, po ka dhe shumë të plagosur e të vrarë.
Plaku i ra prapë tri herë stapit të verdhë, dhe në vend të qytetit të largmë, dolli një qytet anës detit, me shtëpi prej druri, me minare shumë, e me mijra qen rrugëve. E njohën Stambollin. Plaku shtroi përpara syve të miqve punët, me çdredhira me çë unjura, e, shumë herë, me çposhtërsira. Këtu, tha prapë plaku, jeta sështë një luftë, por një lodër...
Sa për ty që kërkon ta shkosh jetën tënde në mes të arave, të vredhtave e të bagëtive tha i Urti i Malit, si lum ti! se në qoftë se breshri a vapa a këlbaza, të prishin drithin a të pakësojnë bagëtinë, ajo prishje e ai pakësim sdo jenë të rrënjshme, dhe as këlbaza, as vapa, as breshëri smund të vihen më një me ligësinë e njerëzve.
Rëmbi, Gjëmbi edhe Shkëmbi, si u përshëndoshën me të Urtin e Malit duallën nga shpella e, mejtuar, muarën udhën e katundit.

Misur-i  enë dheu që përdoret për të zier gjellët.







*Mësime mbi shqipen e re*



*I*

Zoti Hekur,
Ju njoftoj se rekllamasioni juaj nuk u muar në konsiderasion.
Zgjebua, prfekt, d.v.


*II*

Zoti Prefekt,
E këndova kartën tuaj, ku më bëni të njohur se ankimi im nuk u muar në sy. Po më vjen keq që nuk shtuat edhe arsyet për të cilat nuk u dëgjua kërkimi im.
Hekuri, d.v.


*III*

Zoti Hekur, 
Nukë jam oblizhé të ju reveloj motifet enterne që e desiduan administrasionin të refyzojë rekllamasionin tuaj.
Ballafaqimi rrjedh vetvetiu nga elementet.
Zgjebua, prefekt, d.v.



*IV*

Zoti Prefekt,
Nuk ju jam lutur të më zbuloni të fshehtat e shtetit. Po më duket se, kur hidhet poshtë një qarje, kam të drejtën të pyes përse.
Elementat rrjedhin vetvetiu nga ballafaqimi.
Hekuri, d.v.


*V*

Zoti Hekur,
Në paçi lodas të më shkruani përsëri një letre ensollave si atë të fundit, nosolman nuk do tju përgjigjem, po do të marr demëzyr regretabl.
Zgjebua, prefekt, d.v.


*VI*

Mosieur le prefect,
Il y a evidemment un malentendu. Jai plus profond respect pour les autorities, e t je crois navoir fait preuve envers elles ni daudace ni dinsolence. Je voudrai simplement demande les motifs pour lesquelles ma reclamation na pas été prise en consideration.
Hekuri, m.p.


*VII*

Zoti Hekur,
Do tju bëj rëmarke se lalangofisiel e Shqipërisë është shqipja. Parkonsekan letra jauj e fundit nuk është amisibl se është redizhé në një gjuhë të huaj.
Zgjebua, prefekt, d.v.


*VIII*

Zoti Prefekt,

Nuk kuptoj si mund të quhet e huaj frëngjishtja, kur është pranuar si ortake gjysmë për gjysmë me shqipen. Ortakësia është gjë shumë e mirë në tregti: po në shesh të gjuhësisë pema e ortakërisë është një doç. Më të shumtët nëpunës të Shqipërise sot sdinë as shqip as frëngjisht; po meqë duket sheshit se frëngjishtja u pëlqen më tepër se shqipja, do ta nxënë kohë frëngjishten, në qoftë se kjo bëhet gjuha zyrtare e vendit. Në të dy mijë vjetët e fundit, më parë latinishtja, pastaj greqishtja më në fund turqishtja, kanë qenë gjhuët zyrtare të Shqipërisë. Pse të mos kenë përsëri si gjuhë zyrtare një gjuhë të huaj, po këtë herë të zgjedhur lirisht nga ne vetë? Sikur të kasnecohej frëngjishtja si gjuha zyrtare e vendit, do të kishim dy fitime: do të përdornim në punë të Guvernës një gjuhë të bukur, dhe pak a shumë të përbotshme; edhe do ti lejim popullit lirinë të flasë gjuhën e tij të pavërlasur.
Hekuri, d.v.



*IX*

I paditur A.B.C. Hekuri urdhërohet formelman të dalë përpara tribynalit, të hënën që vjen, purrepondr disa aqyzasioneve kundrë lasyrëte të shtetit, të bëra nga zoti prefekt Zgjebo.
Inajetullahu, komisar i policisë, d.v.


*X*

Desizion i Tribynalit:

Unë, zhyzhi i Ubjedullahut, u silloisa këtej, u silloisa andej, edhe desidova se i pandehuri A.B.C. Hekuri, i cili, si nga letrat odasioze, ensollane, dhe in admisible, që i dërgoi Zotit prefekt Zgjebo, ashtu edhe nga reponset që i bëri tribynalit, u revelua trathtor, bolshevik, ankelan alasedision, sanmoral dhe sanpatri të bëhet kondanë në dhjetë vjet burg otravo forsé.
(këtu vula)
I pandehuri,  i padituri, i dënuari Hekur tani thyen gurë në udhë të re të Tomorit.


*1938*





*Mrika*


Sulltan Murati, me dyzet mijë këmbës e me gjashtëdhjetë mijë kalorës, ra përpara Krujës më 1448, edhe e bëri qark kryeqytetin. Skënderbeu kish lëshuar në Krujë kontin e Urenës, i cili, me gjithë thesarët që i premtoi sulltan Murati, qëndroi kundër me trimëri të madhe. Shqiptarët, sipër nga muret që rrethonin Krujën, rrëkëllenin mi krerët e turqve shpella, zjarr e vaj përvëlimtar. Nga tjatër anë, Skënderberu, me tetëmbëdhjetë mijë njerëz vetëm, derdhej përsëjashti me ushtrinë armiqeshë, e në luftëra të nxehta, priste truq me qindra, edhe hiqej duke rrëmbyer flamurë e plaçka. Një ditë, turqit ngrehin shkallë përmbi muret, që të binin me të pabesë në qytet; Skënderbeu, në ballë të shqiptarëvet edhe me pallë në dorë, u lëshua kundër armikut me një hov aq të tutshëm, sa turqit iknë e u përhapnë në të katër anët e fushës, shqiptarët, pastaj, hyjtin në qytet të Krujës. Po një frikë e madhe i drodhi të gjithë, kur panë se Skënderbeu sish midis tyre...
Nata po binte dalngadalë, e, në fund të qiellit, porsi virgjinesha të bardha, yjtë ëndërronin me trishtim. Konti I Urenës, sa gatitej bashkë me parësinë për të dalë me kërkuar Skënderbenë, - Mrika, çupë gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjetsh, më e bukura, më e shkëlqyera, më trimëresha e Krujës, kish hapur një kali të zi, e hidhej përpara te deti i natës.
Në mes të fushës u përpoq me një kalorës. Njeriu i Azisë hëngëlliti nga gazi, kur gjysmë pa  nëpër rrezat e yjve  leshrat e Mrikës që derdheshin gjer në vithet e kalit:
- Allahu më paska dërguar për sonte një jastëk të butë!
-Dheu është jastëk më i butë!  tha Mrika, e, me një të hequr palle, i vërtiti kokën. Kali u ngul në errësirë, e trupi i ushtëtarit u pla mbi tokë. Mrika zbriti e, duke thënë Perëndia i ndjeftë!, i lërojti me majë të pallës një kryq në kraharuar, pastaj u vërvit prapë mi kalë e u sul përpara.
-Ah, çëndërr nën yjtë e qetë, kjo vashëz e bukur që vente mi një kalë të rreptë për të gjetur trimin!...
Me një hop, Mrika zhveshi pallën, se Skënderbenë të rrethuar prej një tubë turqsh-e pa që po lëftonte. Trimit i sih copëtuar palla mi krerët armiq, e, duke marrë pallën e Mrikës, i preu kundrëqëndrimtarët. Po një prej këtyreve, para rënë, kish mund të plagosë në kraharuar Mrikën.
Skënderbeu i hiüi kalit edhe e mori trimoshen e Krujës në pëqi. Si dragua, kali fluturonte nëpër fushë. Kur iu qasnë mureve të qytetit, Mrika ish e vdekur, - por e bukur, e qetë, me një nënqeshje në buzë, si në gjumë, aq e lumtur kish qenë që vdiste pranë Skënderbeut!...


*1898*




*Flamuri*


Flamuri përmbledh kujtimet e shkuara të një kombi në një gjuhë të pashkruar që mund ta kuptojë syri dhe zemra e çdo njeriu me ndjenja.
Cilat janë kujtimet që shfaq, duke valuar, Flamuri ynë? Nuk janë kujtime goditjesh kundra fqinjve, nuk janë kujtime lakmirash, edhe rrëmbimesh: janë kujtime vetëmbrojtjeje me mundime të palodhura dhe me trimërira të gjata e të forta që kanë lënë gjurma në letërsitë e të gjithë popujve të qytetëruar. Nga kjo pikëpamje mund të mburremi se Flamuri ynë, siç është një nga më të vjetrit e botës, është dhe një nga më të drejtët.






*Flamuri*


Skenderbeu kur jetonte
Shqipëria lulëzonte.

Ishe e fortë, ish e zonjë
Kish në flamur një shqiponjë
Një shiponjë me dy krerë
Ai lirisht hapej në erë.

Kur armiku na vërvitej
Flamuri i kombit ngrihej

Gjëmonin një mij trumbeta
Suleshin treqind mij veta.

Derdhjin gjakun si të marrë
Që të mbaheshin Shqipëtarë.

Derdhjin gjakun pa peshuar
Për flamunrin e bekuar.

Po trimat shkuan përjetë,
Shqipëria mbet e shkretë

Trimat shkuan edhe vanë
Kordhët po ndryshken mënjanë.

Kordhët ndryshkën e në baltë
Na ra flamuri i naltë!

Na ra flamuri i naltë
Mbeti e u kalb në baltë!

Sot kan dalë ca zuzarë
Që ulërtinë shqipëtarë,

Po këtë emër e lanë
U bashkuan me aganë

E punojnë nat e ditë
Që të mebtemi pa dritë,

O zuzar, o tradhëtorë
Ne na bëjtit shërbëtorë,

Na e vuatlitë lirinë
E na shkeltë Shqipërinë.

Rrëmbyet e po rrëmbeni
Gjith se çpatmë e se çkemi!

Po mjaft! Koha ësht afër,
Kur të ndizet lufte ashpër,

Lufta tri here bekuar
Që na ka pët të shpëtuar,

Jo luftë kundrë Turqisë,
Jo kundrë mbretit Shqipërisë,

Po luftë për ca zuzarë
Që u lindnë shqipëtarë

E, armiq të Shqipërisë,
I fryjnë dritës së lirisë,

Sna lënë dhe ne të tjerët,
Tdalim nga gjumi errët,

Po çdëgjojnë ven e thonë,
E çshohin e tradhëtojnë

Eshtë turp prej kësi krimbash
Të mundohet një komb trimash!

Ngrehuni, o shqipëtarë,
Ti shtypim këta zuzarë!

1899

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Loti i kristalt

Ky eshte nje e-mail qe nje miku im me dergoi para disa ditesh , mbas nje bisede per Faik Konicen . Shume pak nga ne paten mundesine te njohin mbi jeten dhe vepren e Konices .
Mendova ta ndaj me ju kete teme ....
Cfare dime ne per gjeniun e madhe shqipetar??????

..................................................  ..................................................  .....
Konica para 100 - vitesh, shkruante nje shqipe pothuaj si kjo e sotmja, gje qe rralle mund t'a gjesh tek shkrimtaret e asaj kohe e deri vone ( biles edhe ne pjesen me te madhe te shqipetareve sot).  Konica eshte gjeniu, eshte fisniku, eshte pasardhes i dyerve te medha.  Ai eshte Kazanova shqiptar, eshte nje Don Zhuan modern; sepse nuk ka si te shpjegohet fakti qe ai hyn deri ne arkivat e mbreterise Angleze.  Celesat e ketyre arkivave, vertet jane ne duart e burrave, por ato dyer hapen per kedo qe simpatizojne grate e tyre.  Konica ishte i preferuari !  Ai nuk eshte Shekspiri, as Dostojevski; por keta te dy kane shkruar pikerisht ne ate menyre, per te permbushur ate qe nuk mund t'a kishin ne realitet ( me fantazine e tyre te cmendur).  Ata diku jane ne liber, jane pjese e tij.  Ata nuk ishin te pashem; kishin bote te madhe brenda por, me sa duket i paska trembur efekti femer.  Kurse Konicen jo.  Si mund te ulet te shkruaje Ai?  Ai perkethen Shekspirin deri tek faqja e trete dhe e le me aq.....Po ku ka kohe; ai vrapon me kohen, dhe kur i shan apo i perbuz te gjithe, ai kerkon te dale para kohes.  Nuk eshte gjeni qe kur konsumon potencialin e tij vdes  ne moshe te re. Ai eshte i pa konsumuar, eshte tipi i gjeniut bastard, "gjeniu i shthurur" do te thoja me mire, i cili do t'a kete gjithcka per vete, ndoshta gjithe boten e do nen kembe; dhe ia ka arritur, ate nuk e frikeson ajo qe quhet padituri.  Di mbi 10 gjuhe perfekt, poliglot, filozof, mjek, luan ne vegla dhe mbi te gjitha pi, pi, pi pambarim.  Ka caste kur duhet te marre vendime, kur e di qe nuk do te gjendet nje femer tjeter si kjo qe dashuroi kete here, ose ate here;  atehere terhiqet per castin( natyra marsiane) dhe shkruan fare pak ( gjithe jeten nje veper me rreth 500 faqe, nuk me kujtohet sakte numri i faqeve).  Dhe perseri kethehet ne jete me me vrull, me i ndezur per aventura te reja, me me vrull per te kapur kohen, per t'i dale para asaj.  Ky njeri qe shau shqipetaret, e la amanet qe te varrosej atje ne token e shqipetareve ! Si t'a kuptoj ?  Po a nuk i shau Fishta shqipetaret dhe veten e tij?  Por, mos harro se pena e Fishtes eshte SHPATE, eshte PISHTAR per shqiptaret! Ishin miq te ngushte me Konicen dhe me arbereshet, e sa e sa te tjere; ja pra qe "Engjejt darkojne me Djajte".  Po une prap nuk shkruaj dot asgje per Konicen, as per Nolin qe vertet vinte nga vulgu dhe e quajten magjyp*, por mos harro se eshte ne krah te Presidentit Wilson( ne nje foto pas luftes se pare boterore).  Noli ishte prifti; por nuk eshte Konica qe rrefehet tek ai, eshte vete Noli.  Ju e dini se ne c'gjendje ndihej Noli kur priste Konicen te arrinte nga Evropa me anije.  Por si tregon ai: U magjepsa, ndihesha krenar ne prani te dy badigardeve te Vatres, dhe nuk e di se si ngjaja para ketij kollosi ( ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales) kur une isha i shkurter.  Dhe jo pa qellim ky njeri qe shau shqipetaret, kishte veshur me karakteristiken veshje te shqipetareve.  Pikerisht ate veshje qe Garda Pretoriane e Romes e beri uniforme te saj, kishte veshur fustanellen. E ke pare foton e tij me kete veshje?  Une nuk di c' te shkruaj, me mire t'a le me kaq.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sokoli

Lot Avropa me Evropin
hidhe topin prite topin...

I madh ka qene vertet. Eshte bir i deres se famshme te bejlereve te Konices. Nga e ema bie gjak me Ali pashe Tepelenen edhe pse vete kurre nuk e ka pohuar. Fliste Frengjishte te kulluar. Diplomuar ne Harward me medalje ari. Eshte cilesuar ne rrethe miqsh si "biblioteka levizese". Ministeri Oborrit Mbreteror ne USA (perfaqsues i Shqiperise). Pianist i shkelqyer. Shkrimtar gjenial por pak dembel (si gjithe gjenite). 

Me Mbretin Zog ka pasur kontradikta dhe debatonin sa here qe ai kthehej ne vend, por kur dilte jashte Shqiperise nuk linte njeri te fliste fjale te uleta per te apo Shqiperine.

Konica ka plot histori...

Nje prej tyre, mbase me e padegjuara e cila eshte kthyer ne rrefenje me shume:
Nje X fisniku (francez me duket) ne nje fare menyre (kumar a borxhe tregtie) i perfundojne ne dore 2-3 fshatra (kufitare me duket) shqiptare ne pronesi. Konica interesohet per te dhe gjen qe ky na kish patur gjysh nje kompozitor te padegjuar. Shkon e rremon neper biblioteka, i gjen dhe i meson permendesh disa nga kompozimet e te gjyshit  Pastaj na e ruan kete fisnikun kur vete ne nje ballo dhe shkon dhe vete aty. Ulet ne piano e fillon te luaje kompozimet e mesuara. Sado i panjohur te ish kompozitori i nipi ia njohu tingujt... I afrohet Konices dhe e pyet se kush ishte e ku i kish degjuar keto melodi... Konica fillon e i shpreh konsideratat me te larta per kompozitorin e vdekur, qe ish nje nga te preferuarit e tij, dhe ne Shqiperi e pelqenin pa mase... e pas nje bisede te gjate e te zjarrte gjithe komplimente ne shenje mirnjohjeje ndaj shqiptareve qe e dashkan kaq shume kete kompozitorin ky i firmos kambialet e fshatrave e ia kthen Konices. :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Anadollaku në mesalle*


Ka ndenjur si nje ka
Po ha edhe po ha,
Shembet me pilaf,
Fruhet me hoshaf;
S`ka kohe te flase
Hedhe sa te pelcase:
Llop nje bakllava,
Llop nje hallva,
Llop nje revani,
Llop muhalebi.
Therret:-Hic jemedum!
- O burra, bre dudum!
Kerkon nje syltjac,
Porosit nje kulac,
Rremben nje bugace,
- Te rrembec nje kapace!
Te tere per nje darke,
Te tera ne nje barke!
Kur lodhet sa ngjinjet,
Pushon e shtrihet
Shtrihet dudumi
Dhe na e ze gjumi.
Neser kur te zgjohet
E, me "bismil-lah",
Prape pilaf
E prap hoshaf.
"Qebap boll-boll
Koxha Anadoll!"
More dudum kokekungull
Gojebuall e barkrrumbull
Thuame, te rente pika!
C`te duhet ty politika?
Hiq, more dudum dore, hajde
Te te kllasem ne nje kade
Plot me mjalt`e me recel
Ha pi e kurre mos del.


(1901)

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## heret a vone

HELENA E TROJES

Ne Troje, nga maja e nje kulle te larte
Helena e bardhe zgjat kryet dhe pergjon
Poshte nene muret luften qe lufton
Menella syzi me Parin flokearte..

Shikon buzeqeshur e me balle te qarte
zjarrin qe ka ndezur vete dhe enderron
e stolisur si diten qe hipi ne fron
Kur vajti nus'e re nga Amykla ne Sparte.

Dhe ne shesh Menella me Parin te terbuar
Goditen me sulm per te mundur a per te vdekur
Gjemojne duke cuar zerin ne qiell.

Gjaku u ka hyre faqe dhe duar
Kordhe me kordhe hekuri me hekur
Perpiqen, tringellojne, shkelqejne ne diell.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sokoli

E kam takuar Konicën për herë të parë më 1909. Ishte diçka që nuk kam për ta harruar kurë. Më kishte shkruar nga Londra se do të vinte në Boston i veshur me kostum shqiptar. Ideja ishte që të dilte fotografia e tij në gazetë dhe të shfrytëzohej rasti për të propaganduar çështjen kombëtare shqiptare, e cila ka qenë pasioni i gjithë jetës së tij. Unë mbeta i shtangur. Si prift ortodoks i modës së vjetër, në atë kohë unë vetë mbaja nnjë mjekër të gjatë të zezë, për të cilën më duhet të pranoj se nuk u pëlqente djemve të Bostonit. E merrja me mend se sa do të dëfreheshin ata djem po të më shihnin duke ecur me një burrë të veshur me fustanellën shqiptare. Ndonëse nuk kisha parë kurrë ndonjë fustanellë greke, një lloj fundi i balerinave. Unë isha i shkurtër e i bëshëm, Konica ishte i gjatë e i thatë, kështu që të dy do të dukeshim si Don Kishoti me Sanço Pançën të arratisur nga ndonjë cirk. Sa u habita këtë herë kur pashë se djemtë e Bostonit e harruan gjithçka lidhur me mjekrën time dhe thjesht zunë të shihnin Konicën me adhurim. Atëherë e kuptova se fustanella shqiptare nuk ishte fustanellë qesharake greke, por diçka që i ngjante kiltit të skocezëve dhe se i përshtatej shumë një burri të pashëm si Konica. 

Meqë ra fjala, lexuesi mund ta gjejë në librin e Konicës ndryshimin ndërmjet kostumit grek dhe veshjes shqiptare: është e vërtetë se grekët e kanë përshtatur nga shqiptarët, por ata u përpoqën ta stërhollojnë sa që e bënë një veshje grash me aq sa mundën. 

Veshja e Konicës nuk ishte e vetmja gjë që më habiti. Thjest mbeta pa mend, kur ai nisi të më mësonte për çdo gjë në botë. Ishte njeri me kulturë të lartë. Gijom Apoliner, një shkrimtar dhe mik i tij, e ka quajtur enciklopedi shëtitëse që e fliste frëngjishten si një francez. Një shkrimtar tjetër, Zhyl lë Metrë, ka shkruar për të: Ky i huaj që e shkruan kaq mirë gjuhën tonë. 

Si studiues i pasionuar i muzikës, Konica e adhuronte shumë Vagnerin. Një nga gjërat e para që bëri ai pasi u takuam, ishte të më tregonte për Vagnerin dhe operat e tij. Me këshillën e tij e pashë përherë të parë Parisfalin, kur u dha më 1910 në Boston. Në varrimin e tij, tridhjetë vjet më vonë, duke e ditur se sa shumë e donte Vagnerin, iu luta organistit të luante muzikën e Vagnerit nga kreu deri në fund. 

Ka disa fakte që mungojnë në librin e papërfunduar të Konicës, fakte për Shqipërinë, që i kam mësuar prej tij. Për shembull, Konica flet për krenarinë e malësorëve shqiptarë. Zonja Durham e pranon këtë në librin e saj Brenga e Ballkanit. Kur përshkruan shpërndarjen e ndihmave në Maqedoni gjatë dhjetëvjeçarit të parë të shekullit të njëzetë, ajo na tregon se si gratë fshatare e rrethonin ditë e natë, duke i kërkuar ushqime dhe rroba. Ata vendoseshin rrotull shtëpisë ku banonte ajo dhe nuk largosheshin derisa të merrnin diçka. Edhe kur u shpjegoi se nuk kishte më asgjë për tu dhënë, ato nuk shkuleshin. Kur zonja Durham vajti në Shqipëri, priste që ti ndodhte njësoj. Për habinë e saj, askush nuk iu afrua për ti kërkuar ndihmë. 

Konica përmend edhe faktin se zonja Durham ka qenë një adhuruese e madhe e amvisës shqiptare. Ajo mendonte se vetëm amvisa holandeze mund të krahasohej me të për pastërtinë. Zonja Durham kishte të drejtë. Mjafton të shkosh për vizitë në shtëpitë e shqiptarëve në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe mund ta shohësh dallimin ndërmjet amvisës shqiptare dhe shumë prej fqinjëve të saj që nuk janë shqiptare. 

Një gjë që e ka lënë jashtë Konica është fakti që fqinjët ballkanas e italianë kanë shpifur se shqiptarët janë të egër e të pamëshirshëm. Zonja Durham na thotë se kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Ajo kiste parë fshatarët siçilianë se si i rrihnin pa mëshirë kuajt dhe gomerët, por kurrë nuk kishte qenë dëshmitare se si një shqiptar rrihte një kafshë. Unë e kam vënë re edhe vetë kur kam udhëtuar me kalë në Shqipëri. Sa herë vinim te ndonjë copë rrugë e vështirë, ishim të detyruar të zbrisnim dhe kafsharët gjithnjë përdornin fjalët përkdhelëse për tu dhënë zemër kafshëve, si për shembull: Hajde, vëlla. Ec, or bir; Nuk është dhe kaq e vështirë. Do ta kalojmë. 

Një shpifje tjetër e përhapur nga fqinjët tanë, është se shqiptarët qenkan njerëz që nuk u shtrohen ligjeve. E vërteta është krejt e kundërt. Ata u shumë më tepër se gjithë fqinjët e tyre. Statistikat e rajoneve të policisë në qytetet amerikane ku ka shqiptarë, dëshmojnë qartë se ata janë nga grupet më të mira ndër të gjithë të ardhurit e huaj. Përvoja ime e gjatë më ka vërtetuar se shqiptarët u binden ligjeve në shqipëri po ashtu siç u binden në Shtetet e Bashkuara. E keqja është se, kur fqinjët e Shqipërisë përpiqen të shkelin tërësinë e saj tokësore, atëherë shqiptarët e paligj ngrenë krye. 

Kur përshkruan pamjet e bukura të Shqipërisë, Konica përmend shumë turistë të huaj që e kanë admiruar këte vend. Një emër, që megjithatë mungon, është ai i prozatorit, dramaturgut dhe kritikut muzikor francez, Roman Rolanit, i cili në njërin nga librat e vet flet për kodrat e bukura të valëzuara të Shqipërisë. Unë për vete i kam soditur nga maja e malit Tomor dhe nga kështjella e Krujës, kryeqyhteti i vjetër i Skënderbeut. Nuk kam parë gjithë jetën time gjë më të bukur. 

Mjaft shtesa mund ti bëhen kapitullit të Konicës për vetitë luftarake të shqiptarëve. Për shembull, kalorësit shqiptarë u bënë proverbialë në gjithë Europën pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut. Gjithë mbretërit dhe sundimtarët e Italisë, Francës, Britanisë së Madhe kanë marrë kalorës të lehtë shqiptarë për ushtritë e tyre. Konica më ka thënë një herë se në shekullin e shtatëmbëdhjetë, kur francezët kërkonin të lavdëronin një kalorës, shpreheshin: E nget kalin si një shqiptar. 

Kemi disa dokumente italiane, që flasin për kalorësinë shqiptare dhe që na shpjegojnë se si Skënderbeu e shpëtoi mbretin Ferdinand të Napolit me kalorësinë e vet të lehtë. Sipas dëshmisë së historianëve bashkëkohës, Ferdinandi e kishte humbur davanë kur e braktisën banorët feudalë dhe u bashkuan me Rene Anzhuanë, që ishte rivali i tij francez dhe që pretendonte fronin e Napolit. 

Dihet mirë se ushtritë mercenare të Rilindjes asnjëherë nuk bënë ndonjë betejë të vërtetë. Ata kujdeseshin jo për lavdinë ushtarake, por për pagat. Zakonisht krijohej një komitet i përbashkët i të dy ushtrive rivale dhe vendoste kush do të shpërblehej me fitoren. Për shembull, kur njëra nga ushtritë kundërshtare kishte epërsi të padyshimtë si numër, asaj i jepej fitorja pa e zgjatur shumë. Kur ushtritë ishin të barabarta nga numuri dhe komiteti nuk mund të merrte vesh se cila palë mund të fitonte, atëherë kurdisej një betejë e shtirë, në të cilën nuk dëmtohej ose nuk vritej askush, me përjashtim të ndonjë aksidenti. Por kjo manovër shërbente për të ndihmuar komitetin e përbashkët që të merrte një vendim. 

Diçka e ngjashme ndodhi kur skënderbu zbriti në Itali me kalorësinë e vet të lehtë. Komandanti i ushtrisë kundërshtare konti Piçinino dhe Skënderbeu rregulluan një betejë të tillë të shtirë për të parë se cila nga të dy ushtritë do të kishte më shumë shanse për të marrë fitoren. Dy reparte të zgjedhura nga ushtria shqiptare dhe italiane bënë një paraqitje të kalorësisë dhe të aftësisë luftarake. Shqiptarët e fituan ndeshjen dhe kështu u mbyll gjithë kjo histori. Italianët asnjëherë më nuk e kundërshtuan epërsinë e kalorësisë shqiptare. Natyrisht, me turret ishte një pun krejt tjetër. Atëherë Skënderbeut i duhej të bënte beteja reale dhe të arrinte fitore reale. Turqve nuk u bënte përshtypje asnjë paradë. 

Skënderbeu ka qenë, padyshim, një gjeneral i madh dhe ai meriton nderime të mëdha për kryqëzatën e tij heroike kundër turqve. Por ne nuk duhet të harrojmë se edhe ushtarët e tij meritojnë pjesën e tyre të nderit. Kryengritja shqiptare e viteve 1910 - 1912 kundër turqve tregoi se luftëtarët e çetave shqiptare ende e ruanin trimërinë dhe forcën e gjallë që kishin dëshmuar në kohët e vjetra në Skënderbeun. Vetëm për vetëm ata i mundën turqit, marshuan në Selanik dhe e detyruan qeverinë turke tu jepte autonominë. Pas disa muajsh iu desh gjithë kombeve të Ballkanit që të bashkoheshin për ti mundur po ata turq. Më 1920 atje u përsërit po ajo histori e përjetshme. Shqipërinë e kërcënonte copëtimi. Italia kishte pushtuar Vlorën dhe prapatokën e saj deri në Gjirokastër. Fqinjët e tjerë kërkonin copat e tyre sipas traktatit të fshehtë të vitit 1915. Vetëm një zë u ngrit për të kundërshtuar, ai i president Wilson. Por ai mjaftoi për të ngritur kombin. Malësorët shqiptarë të bregdetit jugor qenë të parët që u ngritën, pastaj i ndoqën edhe të tjerët. Brenda pak muajve italianët u hodhën në det dhe u detyruan ta linin Vlorën dhe rrethin e saj. Rreth njëzetë vjet më vonë, më 1940 grekët, pothuaj shtatë herë më të shumtë si numër sesa shqiptarët, nuk mundën ta përsëritnin këte marifet, ndonëse kishin mbështetjen e flotës angleze dhe të forcave ajrore angleze, që i penguan italianët të sillnin përforcime. 

Tani disa fjalë për vendin e Konicës në historinë e Shqipërisë së sotme. Si mysliman dhe si përkrahës i një familjeje të vjetër aristokratësh nga Shqipëria e jugut, Konica kishte të gjitha mundësite që të fitonte poste të larta në Perandorinë Turke, ku Shqipëria bënte pjesë, që pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut. Në të vërtetë, shumë shqiptarë të tjerë gjatë shekujve ishin ngjitur në postet më të larta të Perandorisë Turke. Për shembull, kur Konica ishte i ri, Vezir i madh ose kryeministri i Perandorisë Turke ishte Ferid Pasha, një shqiptar nga Vlora. 

Por kjo karrierë nuk e tërhiqte Konicën. Ai mendonte se misioni i tij ishte të luftonte për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Nga viti 1897 deri më 1912, dy nga pionierët më të shquar të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë kanë qenë Konica dhe Shahin Kolonja, botuesit e dy revistave shqiptare, që dolën jashtë: Albania dhe Drita përkatësisht. 

Gjatë sundimit turk shqiptarët kishin harruar gjithçka për lavdinë e tyre të kaluar nën Skënderbeun. Konica ka qenë njeriu që e rizbuloi dhe e popullarizoi Skënderbeun e flamurin e tij, shqipen e zezë dy krenare në një fushë të kuqe. Ky flamur u bë simbol i pavarësisë kombëtare dhe më në fund u ngrit në Vlorë më 1912 nga Ismail Qemali kur Shqipëria u shpall shtet i pavarur. 

Konica është quajtur si krijuesi i prozës moderne shqipe. Kur unë vendosa të bashkohesha me kryqëzatën për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, e para gjë që më bëri përshtypje ishte mungesa e plotë e veprave letrare shqipe me vlera artistike. Por kur vajta në Egjipt më 1903, një atdhetar shqiptar, Spiro Dineja, më dha vëllimet e revistës Albania nga viti 1897 deri më 1903. I lexova të gjitha nga faqja e parë deri tek e fundit dhe atëherë e mësova se në shkrimet e Konicës ne e kishim atë që na duhej: letërsinë e mirë shqipe. Për më tepër, Konica zbuloi dhe popullarizoi shqiptarë të veprimtarisë letrare si Kristofordhi, Mitkoja, Fishta dhe Zako Çajupi. Me këshillën dhe udhëzimet e tij unë përktheva disa vepra nga Shekspiri, Ibseni, Edgar Alan Poeja dhe Don Kishotin e Servantesit. Të gjithë autorët shqiptarë që vijnë pas Konicës janë nxënësit e tij, duke përfshirë dhe shkruesin e këtyre radhëve.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Loti...gjeje kush e ka shkruar ate pjese per Konicen se  mire eshte te dihet autori.

Sokol  dhe Loti  thx per kto materiale teper te bukura..


Ky Forum eshte vertet nje enciklopedi..

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

Bashkohem me mendimin e Brarit. Ishte kenaqesi te lexoje postimet qe keni sjelle me lart.
Loti i Kristalt dhe Sokoli flm qe na dhate mundesine t'i lexonim.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

ANËS LIQENIT
                                                               (Për Geg Postripën)

Nata po afrohet. Drita e ditës tretet dalngadalë, e, mbi tjegullat e shtëpive, mbi dërrasat e rrugëve, mbi fletët e pemëve, mbi trupat e epët të çupave, që shkojnë, një ngjyrë manushaqje  një ngjyrë gushëpëllumbi, si thonë në ca malet tona  shtrihet e i mbështjell. Mbasandaj, pak nga pak manushaqet shfletohen, ngjan. Hijet bëhen më të dendura, më të zeza. Njëri pas tjatrit, yjtë shpojnë qiellin e pikëlojnë dritë. Nata u afrua. Nata erdhi. 
E kur afrohet nata, kur vjen nata, më pëlqen të vete të rri anës liqenit. Sështë si liqeni Ohrit, me ujëra të kulluara si të një rrëkeje, si liqeni i Janinës, që shkëlqen si një fushë e shtruar me pasqyra, si liqeni i Shkodrës, det i vogël, i rrahur tej-këndej nga lundra të motshme sa Shkodra e në anë të cilit gjallojnë malësorë të rreptë. Është një liqen nuk mi madh se një kopsht, në mes të një pylli të punuar, liqen i ndyrë e i bukur, i ndyrë me ujë të qelbët, i bukur se pemët që e rrethojnë varin degët e tyre mbi faqe të tij, edhe mbi faqe të tij hëna ndrit e lot. Në pushim të natës bretkosat këndojnë. Herë-herë një peshk, e një tjatër, e një tjatër, shumë peshq tingllojnë ujën. Uji përsëri pushon e fle. Po një erë e ngadaltë (oh, shumë e ngadaltë!) unjet mbi liqen e i zhubravit faqen. 
1898


		MALLI I ATDHEUT

	Kur vete njeriu, i lirë dhe i vetëm, larg atdheut  viset e ra, ndryshimi i zakoneve, ëmbëlsia e udhëtimit e një mijë gjëra që vihen re ndër popuj të huaj, të gjitha këto ta përgëzojnë zemrën e të bëjnë jo të harrosh Shqipërinë, po të mos vejë tek ajo aq dendur mendja. Më tutje, si ngopen sytë së pari ndryshime, gazi shuhet pak nga pak. Ssi çtë mungon, çtë duhet. Një hije trishtimi ta mbulon fytyrën; e, pikë së pari herë-herë, mbastaj më dendur e më në fund shpesh e pothuaj kurdo e kudo, kujtimi i prindërve, i miqve e i shokëve, kujtimi i dheut ku u lindëm e u  rritëm, ku qajtëm foshnja e ku lozëm djelm, kujtimi i atyre maleve larg të cilëve nuk rron dot mirë një shqiptar, kujtimi i kombit, që, me gjithë ca të liga që ka, është kombi ynë, e më tepër kujtimi e dëshira e etja e gjuhës sonë ta shtrëngojnë e ta dërrmojnë me të vërtetë zemrën. Ah, malli i Shqipërisë, malli i atdheut të dashur, i shenjtë mall e dashuri e shenjtë, kush është ai shqiptar, që se ka pasur në dhe të huaj! Duhet të jesh jashtë Shqipërisë, e të jesh larg, për të kuptuar se çforcë e çbukuri të ëmbël ka për veshët kjo fjalë: Shqipëri! Ajo më e zbrazura letër, ajo fjala më e vogël, na sjell, kur vjen nga Shqipëria, një gaz të parrëfyeshëm, se na sjell si një copë të atdheut....
1899

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

.... Dhe mbasi fola për shkrimtarët, do t'ju them një gjë: kam vënë re se librat e lutjeve fetare ndërsa kanë lutje për cdo shkollë e zanat, s'kanë ndonjë lutje të vecantë për shkrimtarët. Unë nuk jam shumë fetar, por ngandonjeherë, më hipën zjarri për një besim të shkurtër. Jam në një gjendje të tillë dhe kam gatuar një lutje të shkurtër, të cilën ju kërkoj leje ta këndoj. S'ka të bëjë me asnjë fe të vecantë dhe njerëz të cdo feje mund ta pranojnë. 

"Ati ynë që je në qiell, jepna fuqinë të mbajmë gojën mbyllur kur s'kemi gjë për të thënë. Falna durimin të thellojmë një punë përpara se të shkruajmë mbi të! Frymëzona me një ndenjë të mprehtë të drejtësisë që të flasim jo vetëm me paanësi, por dhe të sillemi ashtu! Shpëtona nga grackat e gramatikës, nga shtrembërimet e gjuhës dhe nga lajthimet e shtypit. Ashtu qoftë!"

1933

Kush mendon se Faik Konica nuk është me aktualitet për ne? Ai ishte i pari  shqiptar modern dhe ai është mbetur modern. Më vjen shumë mirë të di se mjaft anëtarë të Forumit e vlerësojnë... Ai e meriton. 

 :djall i fshehur:   :djall i fshehur:   :djall i fshehur:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Faik Konica*  Ka qene njeri prej bijve me te shkelqyer te Shqiperise, nje nga campionet me te medhenj te independences kombetare, pa dyshim ustaj me i math i shkrimit te gjuhes sone; eshte njeriu qe na ka zbuluar flamurin e Skenderbeut. Keta tituj nuk mund tja mohojne as kundershtaret me te eger. _ Fan Noli_.

*Anes liqenit*

Nata po aferohet. Drita e dites tretet dale nga dale; e, mbi tjegullate shtepive, mbi drasat e rrugeve, mbi fletet e pemeve, mbi trupet e epeta e cupave qi shkojne, nje ngjyre manushaqie  nje ngjyre gushe pellumbi, si thone ne ca male tona, - shtrihet, e i mpshtjell. Mbasandaj, pake nga pake manushaqet cfletohen. Hijet behen me te dendura, me te zeza. Njeri mbas tjaterit, yjte cpojne qiellin, e pikelojne drite. Nata u aferua. Nata erdhi.

E kur aferohet nata, kur vjen nata, me pelqen te vete te rri anes liqenit. Seshte si liqeni i Ohrit, me ujera te kulluara si te nje rrekeje, si liqeni i Janines, qi shkelqen si nje fushe e shtruar me pasqyra, si liqeni i Shkodres, det i vogel i rrahur tej e ketej me lundra te motshme sa Shkodra e ne ane te cilit gjallojne malesore te rrepte. Eshte nje liqen nuke mi math se nje kopesht, ne mes te nje pylli te punuar, liqeni i ndyre e i bukur, - i ndyre e i bukur, - i ndyre se uja i qelbet, i bukur se pemet qe e rrethojne mvarin deget e tyre gjer mbi faqe te tij, edhe mbi faqe te tij hena ndrit e lot. Ne pushim te nates bretkosat kendojne. Here here, nje peshk, e nje tjater, shume pishq, tingillojne ujen. Uja perseri pushon, e fle. Po nje ere e ngadalte (oh shum e ngadalte!) unjet mbi liqen e i zhubravit faqen.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Ne liqen*

Fletet, te thata e te verdha, kane rene, nga lisat e rreth-e-rrotullma, mbi liqen, edhe duken si njolla ari ne nje pasqyre te vjeter. As ere, as ze zogu. Nje pushim i trishtimshem. Vetem, lark se largu, ushtimi i capeve te ndonje enderimtari Remat, here here, e ne nje hop qe te dyja, i bien ujes: qarke happen, qe vene duke u-tmadhuar e duke shtyre fletet: suli shket duke u-shuluar. Edhe nata po bie. Pertej, u-ndes nje drite, qe rrenjen ne nje cope te liqenit

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Bora. *

Kthielltesia e qiellit shkoi me diellin, me lulet, me veren. Vjeshta e trishtimshem erdhi e iku. Tani, po hyn dimeri, edhe qiellin e kane mbuluar re te qetta e te ftohta. Edhe sot, per te paren here, zuri te bjere bora

Prapa qelqeve te dritores, po shikonj. Nga dale nga dale, si kur ka frike te ndegjohet, bora fluturon floke floke e shrohet mbi dhe. Bie kudo, e duket se kerkon te ndreqe e te zbukuronje: Dy cupa te vockela shkojne, e, ne lesherat e arta te tyre, te leshuara mbi shpatullat, bora shkruan trendafile te ergjenda. Djelmte qeshin, hidhen, lozin, e leftojne me topa. Zoqte vertiten rreth e rrotull prakeve: ciu, ciu, nje thrime buke! Si ne vere, gjithe bota jane veshur ne te bardha.

Floke floke, nga dale, po bie bora

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Dita e veres. *

Miqve, shokeve te Lidhjes Shqipetare Verore, u dergoj kujtime miqesie, urime te zemres, per Diten e Veres qe na afrohet. Se festuam dot sivjet kete dite te bukur: po ne mos e festuam me trup, do ta festojme me zemre.

Ceshte Dita e Veres? Eshte dita ne te cilen stergjysherit tane, kur skish lindur edhe krishterimi, kremtojin bashke me Romanet dhe me Greket e Vjeter, perendit e luleve, te shelgjeve, te krojeve. Kur ckrin dimeri, kur qaset Vera buzeqeshur e holle dhe e gjate si ne piktyre te Botticelli, zemra e njeriut cgarkohet nga nje bare, shijon nje qetesi, nje lumtesi temble. Ne kete gezim, stergjysherit tane ndiejin nje detyre tu falen perendive qe sillnin keto miresira. Dhe ashtu leu festa hiroshe qe quajme Dit e Veres.

Ne pake dite, ne Shqiperi, besniket e funtme te paganismit, besnike pa dashur dhe pa ditur, do trethojne me verore deget e thanave, te dellinjave, te dafinave, te gjithe shelgjeve te nderuara. Do t keputin dege te gjelbera dhe do ti vene permbi dyert e shtepive dhe todave.

Te mos i leme te humbasin keto festa te vjetera te races sone. Nuk i bejen dem njeriu. Sjellin nje gezim te kulluar ne shtepite. Ne nje vent ku jeta e te vegjelve eshte aq trishte, djelmuria dhe vajezat kane nje rase te ralle per te defryer. Per te medhenjte, Dita e Veres ka nje shie poetike te holle e te rralle.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

